# Lil Indy Speedway Spartanburg,SC results 5-16-10



## N2RACN of SC (Dec 17, 2008)

Lil Indy Speedway Results 5-16-2010 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Limited Late models
1. Richard Morton #4
2. Matt Lorr #8
3. Mike Willard #22
4. Bobby Bowe #3
5. David Hammett #76

Cadet Late models
1. Allen Montague #2
2. Matt Lorr #8
3. Thomas Floyd #13
4. Jason Smith #9
5. Jamie Rabb #35
6. Blake Deaton #54
7. Ricky McSwain #07
8. Kevin Smith #15

Rookie Late models
1. Alan Smith #94
2. Zack Smith #93
3. Richard Powell #22
4. Deke Walkup #37
5. Dave Sowers #17
6. Eugene Owens #12
7. Eddie Owens #6
8. Baylee Hendrick #22b

Super Late models
1. Scott Powell X
2. Alan Foy #36
3. Richard Morton #4
4. Terry McFalls #T10
5. Matt Lor #8
6. David Cobb #69

Grand National (Monte Carlo)
1. Mike Willard #22
2. Terry McFalls #T10
3. Bobby Bowe #3
4. Deke Walkup #48
5. Matt Lorr #11


----------

